# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Xin hỏi cách đấu nối trong tủ điện máy cnc chạy gỗ

## boi nam dinh

máy em hay bị trượng hợp biến tần báo lỗi mà XYZ vẫn cứ chạy bình thường nên bị gãy dao rất nhiều.
Các bác cho em hỏi đấu nối thêm gì để cho khi biến tần lỗi thì máy cũng dừng lại ạ/
Em cảm ơn các bác nhiều!

----------


## CKD

Con này chạy ncstudio? Hay DSP? Thấy lạ lạ.

Bạn quét sạch bụi trên cái BOB rồi chộp hình lại, cố gắng chộp rỏ mấy cái chữ trên đó. Tắt điện để mấy con LED tắt đi cho bớt chói mắt. Để xem nó có sẵn input, output nào rồi mới tính được.

Nếu đấu alarm của VFD vào input E-Stop hoặc không có thì limit cũng ok

----------


## Dainamcnc

Nhìn giống NC studio V8 có lẽ là chân tiếp xúc bị bẩn. Chủ thớt vệ sinh, xịt bụi tủ điện xong kiểm tra lại cable nối thử. Nếu chưa hết thì kiểm tra lại máy tính.

----------


## suu_tam

EX53C là V8 đời cũ.
Trong biến tần đều có relay chân ABC để thường đóng và thường mở. Chỉ việc cài đặt nó khi nào đóng. Ở đây chọn khi nào lỗi thì nó đóng. Nối 2 chân relay đó vào chân E-Stop là được.
Còn nếu là V5 không có E-stop thì nối vào chân limit.

Hồi xưa em dùng relay biến tần để đóng điện cho máy bơm nước. Nhưng máy sau này họ lắp sẵn relay đó để ngắt khi lỗi biến tần nên em phải mua lắp ngoài 1 cái relay để đóng điện khi card V5 đóng spinlder.

----------


## boi nam dinh

Cảm ơn các Bác!
EM làm theo bác Suu_tam được rồi các bác ạ.
máy em dùng V8 mua năm ngoái.
mỗi lần điện chập chờn cái là đi hết bằng đó dao các bác ah. Chua kể các lần dao nó cày đẩy gỗ đi mất gốc.
Liên hệ với bán hàng thì dc trả lời rất chung chung, chắc tại máy nó thế.

----------

